# What size tip for a dehorner



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

I am ordering a Rhinehart x30 dehorner...what size tip do I get for Mini Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs?


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Rhinehart x50 1/2 is what we use on mini nubians. 

I think the Rhinehart x30 only comes with one size 1/4".

On mini nubians the 1/2" does a great job on them. 1/4" is too small. 1/4" would do the nigerians.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay Rhinehart x30 you get to choose between 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2" but they aren't interchangeable. 

Hard to say- I know on our mini nubians bucklings under 1/2" just wont do the job without leaving scurs. 1/2" does the does perfectly.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

We use the Rhinehart X-50 with the 1/2 inch tip on both our Boers and Nigerians. 

It does a good job on both, and I don't think I would get anything smaller for the Nigerians.

I think the Rhinehart X-30 has a fixed tip, and the Rhinehart X-50 has interchangeable tips.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You want a 1/2 inch tip.


----------



## thewiredmilkmaid (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

